# Tireddddddddd!!!!!



## Cherriesontop (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I am so very tired. I just need to vent. I see that others here are experiencing some of the same problems that I am having. I try not to be difficult but at the same time, I expect an adult to act like one.

My husband is so irresponsible with finances. When we got married. He moved into my house and he then started paying the utilities and I paid the mortgage. As I made more than he did at the time, I was okay with that. I had been maintaining for 7+ years without the additional income so it was okay.

I lost my job about a year after that. The bills started to back up and I looked to him to jump in more. I found something part time but it was no where near what I was making so I couldn't do the things I used to. I needed his support.

He tried to jump in but it's almost like a kid when they know something needs to be done but would rather spend there money on fun. He would be upset that he couldn't by the things he wanted to for me or take me places he wanted to take me. I try explaining to him that when he spends money, he is not really doing me a favor because I end up picking up the slack from an unpaid bill or lending him money when he can't pay for gas for work the next week.

I finally ended up having to move "temporarily" for a job opportunity. So for the moment, I am now taking care of two households for the next couple of months. I just found out that I have a health issue that may not allow me to keep up this pace.

The sad thing about this situation is I get no credit for tryng to ensure that our family is okay. I just get the "you don't respect me" speech. It's so tiring. I am not at all how to handle this anymore or even get him to see my point. It's almost like living with an extra child.

ARRRRGGGHHHH! Advice? Sorry, I started to ramble.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

My goodness, why cant I find a woman with you guy's mindset towards finances..
I literally wasted the last ten years married to a spendaholic, debt swimming woman that couldnt last ten days without satisfying her need to purchase something and feel better about herself. to think of all the good times we could have had versus paying fking credit cards...
And then, to have that lack of fun, or good times, be used as a reason to divorce... 
Sometimes people sleep in the bed you make...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> My goodness, why cant I find a woman with you guy's mindset towards finances..
> I literally wasted the last ten years married to a spendaholic, debt swimming woman that couldnt last ten days without satisfying her need to purchase something and feel better about herself. to think of all the good times we could have had versus paying fking credit cards...
> And then, to have that lack of fun, or good times, be used as a reason to divorce...
> Sometimes people sleep in the bed you make...


A lot of divorces are caused by financial problems.

I work for a living.. I work hard... lots on long hours. In my way of thinking the money I earn is equal to my time. Wasting my money is like throwing my life away.

Think about that with your wife.

Does she work? If she wants to blow money she should work to earn her own spending money... and spend it only after she contributes to the household expenses.


----------

